# MAN DID I CAUSE AN UPROAR...............LOL



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Boy I did not know I was missed that much for not being here for sometime. I got a call right after lunch from Jockmike and then as I was eating supper I get another call from RTB…............... What is going on? Why haven't you been on LJ's lately? Is everything OK?

Ok, I did not know I was being missed by so many. Woodworm, I am ok.

As many know, I broke my leg and ankle back on December 5th. I had a plate and 8 screws put in to help it heal and stabilize the fracture. As of this past Sunday, I have been able to drive again and walk with the help of a crutch and this big boot on my leg. If all goes well this week, I may be able to go back to work on Monday, at least for 1/2 days to start with.

I have been involved with FaceBook for the past several weeks after my wife told me to quit using hers. So I set up my own and man I had all kinds of requests to add people. I have found cousins I have not seen or heard from for years. I found 30 or 40 classmates I have not seen or heard from for years. I found 2 classmates that also live here in North Carolina. One cousin I have not seen or heard from since the late 1960's lives just 4 hours away in Georgia.

And the last thing that kept me away from here this long were the comments made by a few on here about the contest that kolwoodworker ran earlier this month. I know I should not have let that get to me the way these remarks did but I felt I just needed some time away from here too.

So Here I Am Back and I'll try to keep everyone informed of my whereabouts…..LOL


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Nice to see you around, and I'm glad that the foot problem is getting better.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

welcome back and great you recover so well

Dennis


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jerry, you have been missed. Glad to have you back and it is good to hear that you are able to get around on your own. Your wife must be a very patient person. Three days is about the limit of my "nursing" abilities.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. I promise i WON'T STAY AWAY FOR SO LONG NEXT TIME….............LOL


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I too welcome you back and glad you are getting better! I wanted to comment on your facebook comment as I too have been on facebook and found and have visited several old classmates. What I really got out of it was since my Daddys death I have been, say, not the same since. But on facebook I have connected with more family than I ever imagined and it has been so wonderful for me in my time of need, to find family. So to others out there at ljs that have not given facebook a try. It's quite phenomanal (sp) 
again I too am glad to hear you aregetting better! 
Peace!!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Jerry 
I had a couple PMs asking were you were. Glad your feeling better , I always enjoy your comments and feedback.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Jerry, you even drew Allison out of hiding. LOL!

Isn't it great to know so many people care about you?


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Allison, I just never knew how great facebook was till I started connecting with Family and friends on there. It is great. And SKYPE is too. If you have a computer with webcam and speakers you need SKYPE. I talked and visited with my whole family at Christmas even though we are over 1500 miles from them.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Soon very soon I will have a computer with all the goodies! I have heard nothing but great stuff about skype! Thanks for your response. Matter of fact I just may start a thread about Mac books. I am seriously thinking of getting one! 
@ Charlie I have commented on quite a few projects lately. I am getting ready to start posting again. It just got Really bad here for awhile when everything I wrote ended up into a big argument/fight. Lifes too short ya know? I just got sick of the drama. But ya all didn't think you had all heard the last from me had ya? Silly LJer's! LOL!!!


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Lumberjocks replaced facebook for me but not all my family or friends are wood workers. I'm glad & fortunate to have many friends here, Thank you all! It's hard to follow all posts but even the ones with bickering can be interesting. Expressing or venting (without being hurtful) is informative. We all can learn so much from each other here. Glad to hear you're feeling better Jerry, yes we missed you!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Jerry, I don't know you brother but you oughta be feelin' the love about now. LJs for me has taken the place of FBK and has become my source for inspiration and encouragement and guidance. I hope and pray you continue with a successful recovery and get back in here where you obviously belong.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I tried to convince Allison to join me in an "Allison and Odie are not really dead" topic. She came here first and ruined it. Welcome back Jerry ….


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Odie: If you were dead, Satan would have ripped that halo off your head by now.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome back Jerry,
I still remember you had a bone fracture treatment, but not sure when. So when I notice that you were absent for few days, I was curious. 
Glad to learn that it was just because you were busy, and not bacause of your health. I wish your soonest recovery.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

glad you are feeling better , jerry .

the big boot may be a hinderance for a while .

but at least it's not one of those

italian cement ones !(LOL)


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Charlie, I knew you really care.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

glad your back jerry


----------

